# Werkzeug Must Have



## SpaceRacer79 (18. März 2012)

So noch etwa zwei wochen, dann sollte das slide7.0 in weiß meins sein.... Freeeeu
Meine frage an euch was , als neuling, welches wekzeug,materialen sollte man unbedingt vorrätig haben?
Speziell für das slide7.0


----------



## potsdamradler (18. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568668 

Eventuell noch etwas Spezialwerkzeug füt Feder- und Bremsgeschichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

